
You are in a cold conference room, do you want to use your mac as a heater? - jeygeethan
https://tech.jeygeethan.com/2019/08/you-are-in-cold-conference-room-do-you.html
======
joezydeco
You will also get a dozen people asking you what's wrong with your Mac and
could you turn the noise down.

